# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πολυ ομορφο το logo

## nikolaslo

Παιδα πολυ ομορφο το logo καλοκαιρινο με αλλα πουλακια πολυ μου αρεσει μπραβο στη Ο.Δ

----------


## jk21

Mπραβο στον Ευθυμη μας ! 

*Efthimis98*

----------


## Georgiablue

Οοοοοοο αλλαγές στο φόρουμ μας ! Μπράβο πολύ ωραίο!  :Happy0159:

----------


## wild15

Πολυ ομορφο!!!Μπραβο Ευθυμη!!!!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πολυ ομορφο με το που μπηκα αυτο ειδα, νεα πουλακια μπραβο Ευθημη

----------


## Soulaki

Και εμένα μου αρέσει, πρόσεξα αμέσως την διαφορά.....καλοκαιράκι.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστούμε παιδιά!!! Νομίζω πως χρειάζεται μία καλοκαιρινή νότα δροσιάς!!! Και βέβαια αλλαγής για να ικανοποιούνται τα γούστα όλων!!!  :Happy: 
Είναι πραγματικά το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω για αυτό το φόρουμ, που πλέον αποτελεί μέρος της καθημερινότητάς μου αλλά και της ζωής μου.


**Σε όσους δεν εμφανίζεται πατήστε Ctrl + F5, για να ανανεωθεί.*

----------

